# Florida Dad and Son Dead in Diving Accident



## Orion45

Totally avoidable tragedy. I cannot imgine what the family must be going through.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/12/2...-scuba-diving-accident-testing-out-christmas/


----------



## Realtor

whoa how tragic


----------



## coolbluestreak

Sad sad story. :-(


----------



## rocklobster

Unfortunately, once someone gets "certified", they think they know it all. Instead of continuing their education and learning more and being safer. The father had no business taking hisself into a cave - he was only basic certified - not cave certified - let alone his son.

Unfortunately, sometimes, the ego gets in the way of common sense. What a horrible, avoidable tragedy. Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## HisName

rocklobster said:


> Unfortunately, once someone gets "certified", they think they know it all. Instead of continuing their education and learning more and being safer. The father had no business taking hisself into a cave - he was only basic certified - not cave certified - let alone his son.
> 
> Unfortunately, sometimes, the ego gets in the way of common sense. What a horrible, avoidable tragedy. Prayers go out to the family.


2nd that
almost happened to me in 1980
I am a PADI open water certified but almost died the same way at ponce de leon morrison springs .
Cave Diving is very dangerus - BTW there was no stop sign back then


----------



## SHatten

The recent story in south Florida sounds like this book. Great read for anyone that scuba dives.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Sad. 
FYI.... Eagles nest is 300' deep and is a dive best suited for VERY experienced divers with CAVE+TRIMIX training.....NOT an Openwater diver and his uncertified sidekick.
Recipe for tragedy.
They could not have been ready to deal with situations that only years of training and experience could have taught them......and kept them safe.
Condolences to the family.


----------



## SaltAddict

Beyond the inexperience, you never test drive new equipment in an overhead environment. Cave or deco. 

My thoughts go out to their family.


----------



## dsar592

I read this yesterday and it is truely sad. It was also 100% preventable. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Snagged Line

HisName said:


> 2nd that
> almost happened to me in 1980
> I am a PADI open water certified but almost died the same way at ponce de leon morrison springs .
> Cave Diving is very dangerus - BTW there was no stop sign back then


 
I used to dive Morrison Springs often back in that same time frame when I was young and fearless... I would get a little more confortable with each dive and venture a little farther than the last....

One of my customers, Dr. Edwin "Buddy" Roberts who was active with a search and rescue group probably saved me from getting in over my head and possibly losing my life by sharing some of the unpleasnt details of some recovery dives he partisipated in and the discoveries of facts that lead to someone getting in trouble after interviews with friends diving with the victims...
The turning point with me was the day I was excitedly telling him a story about stopping at the bottom of the rope on the cavern floor and turning off my light to "Take In" the sense of Total Darkness, except for a Silver Dollar sized ball of light a Million miles overhead, that represented my entry / exit point. I asked him what could possibly go wrong when there is always a lighted exit path. How could someone get lost, even if their light failed???
In a Non Condemning voice, He gentled suggested to Imagine trying to find my Silver Dollar light after somthing like an unexpected broken mask strap and a Flooded Mask ( with or without loosing the mask...after all, He let me chose my own scenario...) and up the anty with snort of water ingested and any other suprise like finding yourself "Silted in" where you truly have the sense of darkness and knowing that beloved rope is so so close if you could only see it to begin your exit......

Anyway, seems I never ventured far away from the rope after some of our discussions and stopped venturing into the Pete Tide II and probably made more and more cautious dives because of Mr. Roberts....

Sorry For the Derail..........................Such a Tragic ending to what could have been such a Great Father / Son sport.............................I think we all could sometimes use a "Voice of Reason" in our lives sometimes........Prayers to Everybody involved...


----------



## DAWGONIT

thoughts and prayers go out to all concerned.


----------



## Pulpo

Very sad story, and ultimately avoidable. Know your limits, and dive within them.


----------

